# pigeon eye



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

I've ask this question over and over on pigeons.com and i never got a good anserw. Why do they always show the eye on pictures of pigeons for sale or champion racers.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

That's a good question, I've always wondered the same thing. 

Let see what our experienced members in this field have to say!


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup , they always have the anserws accept when people post and my thread 

kind of disapears


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi Elvis,

I probably can't give you a good answer but here's a website that explains it pretty well.
http://www.boglinmarsh.fsnet.co.uk/eyesign.htm

There are many racing pigeon fanciers that believe there are signs or objects in a racing pigeon's eye that determine whether it will be a good racer or a good breeder of racers.

Bruce


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Elvis,

I found this link on an old thread...it might be what you are looking for. It is a tutorial on the "eye sign" for beginners.
http://www.tourdesmaritimes.com/Eyesign/Eyesign101/myron_kulik_intro.htm

Hope it helps
Linda


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Several breeders still believe in eye sighn on racing homers. The eye sighn concept. was a grade 1 thry 10. and the differnt colors. are set aruong the pupil . which can be violt. pearl orange green. It has been believed that the better the eye the better the bird. When just a good alert eye on a bird is a key. So seeing the eye gives a point to the bird for some people. Hope I made a little sence on the eye sighn .


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*eye*

Lee here,
Eye sign is a study of the birds eye to determine the value of its racing ability . Some handlers put a lot in the eye sign i my self dont dont race therefore i dont check the eye sign for speed i do however see if the bird has a good clear eye and isnt broken. A broken eye is one that has a ring that dosent go all the way around and therefore is considered broken..some handlers look for broken eyes as they believe that it is a sign that the bird will be fast or have a better homing instinct some handlers believe the oposite so who knows .pigeons see differently than we do they see ultraviolite light better than we do and can see many miles just like us ( some say 35 miles or so ). They can see behind them selves and can see in front to the sides and so on they have excellent vision . Birds with a bull eye dont have a sign in it and they do very well when homing and of some are as fast as any other bird.. I am just not convinced that the eye sign is a contributing factor to the racing pigeon..I believe air capacity , heart size, breast size, feather condition , and good training along with good health are the things that make for a good fast well homing pigeon... just my thoughts..........


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Check This...

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=21&SubCategoryID=31&ProductID=177

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=21&SubCategoryID=151&ProductID=4252

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=21&SubCategoryID=151&ProductID=1399

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=38&SubCategoryID=144&ProductID=425


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

This eye sign thing is a big issue to many racers. One interesting point I was told was to breed birds with different eye color. I am unsure of the reason, but an interesting little tidbit of info.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Those Eyes !*



elvis_911 said:


> I've ask this question over and over on pigeons.com and i never got a good anserw. Why do they always show the eye on pictures of pigeons for sale or champion racers.


 Hello Elvis,

Much as been written and much as been debated over the decades, as to what can be determined by looking at a pigeon's eye. So, regardless of the meaning, many people have a very keen interest in the eye. So from a marketing point of view, are you going to show the eye ? Of course.

The most important part about eyes, from my experience, is that a bird that is entered into a race, should always have two!


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

> The most important part about eyes, from my experience, is that a bird that is entered into a race, should always have two!


Good one, Warren! I like the one of the "eyesign" of the first bird home as he looks at you going thru the trap. Bruce


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Vent Sign*



birdy said:


> Good one, Warren! I like the one of the "eyesign" of the first bird home as he looks at you going thru the trap. Bruce


Bruce,

Since I am on a roll, there is another "Sign" very much related to the "eyesign" you mention. Although I have heard some very colorful and imaginative imagery  to describe "Vent Sign". There are those who claim to be able to "read" the vents. Particularly on race day, as the bird is dropping into the loft.


----------

